

John Biggs of CrunchGear reviews the iPad - treyp
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/04/07/review-the-apple-ipad/

======
aresant
All these reviews say essentially the same thing:

We can see the vision Apple had, but you should probably wait til that vision
is further along, but I still like it and will probably buy one and so should
you if you can afford it without consideration.

